# Al Ain



## Jamal Saghie (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been offered a job with a company based in Al Ain, I have been trying to get an idea about cost of accommodation from the internet with no luck. Can somebody please provide me the name of a company I can contact. Any idea about the lifestyle and educational standard as i have 2 teenagers daughters.
The eldest is doing her leaving certificate in ireland with all her subjects at higher level and wishes to study medicine. Is the Irish leaving certificate recognised in UAE, also is the Dubai Medical college for girls qualification internationally recognised.

Any idea of names good schools for my second daughter who will be entering her 5th class secondary in ireland

Jamal


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Al Ain's lovely so laid back, can't help you too much with schools but they're all located in the same area which means traffic can be a nightmare, I know a couple of the teachers at the Coitrphrat (or something like that) school and they think it's pretty good.

I've never heard of the Dubai Medical College, also Dubai-AlAin is about 2 hours drive...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

This is the school Andy means - Choueifat

ISC - Al Ain, UAE

And here is a link of schools in Al Ain


Al Ain schools


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah that's the chappie sgilli3, My schoolboy french just ain't up to the job anymore.

Merde...


----------



## Jamal Saghie (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks Andy and sgilli3 will check out choueifat. Small world as I attended Choueifat in Lebanon


----------

